# College Audition Repertoire



## giancarlo0601 (Nov 1, 2017)

so i know there’s several threads about this, but i’m a junior in high school and i have been thinking a lot about this lately - i wanted to receive opinions on what i possibly plan on playing for college auditions/pre screening videos next year:

- Beethoven Sonata op. 81a “Les Adieux”
- Bach Prelude and Fugue g sharp minor, WTC II
- Chopin Etude op. 10 no. 7
- Chopin Andante Spianato et Grande Polonaise
- Barber Ballade

this may or may not be a rough draft. please give me any feedback you may have! thank you


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

giancarlo0601 said:


> so i know there's several threads about this, but i'm a junior in high school and i have been thinking a lot about this lately - i wanted to receive opinions on what i possibly plan on playing for college auditions/pre screening videos next year:
> 
> - Beethoven Sonata op. 81a "Les Adieux"
> - Bach Prelude and Fugue g sharp minor, WTC II
> ...


Hello giancarlo0601, first of all welcome to Talk Classical. 
How long are you been studying if I may be so bold to ask?


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

giancarlo0601 said:


> so i know there's several threads about this, but i'm a junior in high school and i have been thinking a lot about this lately - i wanted to receive opinions on what i possibly plan on playing for college auditions/pre screening videos next year:
> 
> - Beethoven Sonata op. 81a "Les Adieux"
> - Bach Prelude and Fugue g sharp minor, WTC II
> ...


It's probably not a good idea to have two pieces by the same composer - it's better to have a varied program so that you can demonstrate a wide range of skills and styles. Perhaps you could substitute a Liszt etude in place of the Chopin etude? Or maybe even a Debussy or Bartók etude, so that the first half of the 20th century can be represented on your program?

Apart from that, everything else looks great. It's good that you're doing one of the (relatively) less popular Beethoven sonatas...the judges always appreciate it when people think outside the box and avoid the overplayed pieces!


----------



## Holden4th (Jul 14, 2017)

Bettina said:


> It's probably not a good idea to have two pieces by the same composer - it's better to have a varied program so that you can demonstrate a wide range of skills and styles. Perhaps you could substitute a Liszt etude in place of the Chopin etude? Or maybe even a Debussy or Bartók etude, so that the first half of the 20th century can be represented on your program?
> 
> Apart from that, everything else looks great. It's good that you're doing one of the (relatively) less popular Beethoven sonatas...the judges always appreciate it when people think outside the box and avoid the overplayed pieces!


I'm not sure that Les Adieux is necessarily less popular but it's an interesting choice. I remember my first audition for a College place and was told that expressively/musically I was superb but certain elements of my technique needed major refinement and a number of teachers were recommended. The pieces I chose suited me to the ground but I also had to learn pieces that were chosen for me.

As for your choices:

The Bach P&F is one of the lesser known and bringing the best out of it might be quite a task. However, you might know it well and it's right up your alley.

I like your choice of Chopin Etude, played at the best tempo it will really show your technique.

Agree with Bettina that that two Chopin works is not a good idea though I would drop the Andante Spianato.

A Liszt work is probably in order and one that would show your ability to overcome technical difficulty and bring out all the musical elements. One of the Transcendental Etudes perhaps? While Mazeppa and Feux Follets can do this I think that Harmonies du Soir would be a great choice. It will allow you to really show your chops.

You've got a 20th century composer in Barber but what you finally need to do is show the judges how well you can interpret a work that is not that technically difficult. I suspect that the the Andante Spianato was your choice here. The composer that immediately springs to mind is Debussy.

Finally, who are you auditioning for?

Best wishes for your audition.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Holden4th said:


> I'm not sure that Les Adieux is necessarily less popular but it's an interesting choice. I remember my first audition for a College place and was told that expressively/musically I was superb but certain elements of my technique needed major refinement and a number of teachers were recommended. The pieces I chose suited me to the ground but I also had to learn pieces that were chosen for me.
> 
> As for your choices:
> 
> ...


I should know better than to get involved in this, since I know next to nothing about piano. But I thought I'd post to say that BWV 887 seems to me a a good choice, because I think it can work OK on piano.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I really like BWV 887, one of my favorite pieces in the WTC Bk II. Angela Hewitt has a few things to say about the piece and Bach in general here, according to her it is one of the more difficult pieces to play in the WTC.

(This is a good version, but not my favorite)


----------



## giancarlo0601 (Nov 1, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Hello giancarlo0601, first of all welcome to Talk Classical.
> How long are you been studying if I may be so bold to ask?


 in January it will be 10 years!


----------



## giancarlo0601 (Nov 1, 2017)

Holden4th said:


> I'm not sure that Les Adieux is necessarily less popular but it's an interesting choice. I remember my first audition for a College place and was told that expressively/musically I was superb but certain elements of my technique needed major refinement and a number of teachers were recommended. The pieces I chose suited me to the ground but I also had to learn pieces that were chosen for me.
> 
> As for your choices:
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the wonderful feedback! i had a feeling i would get some comments on the andante spianato. it was kinda both mine and my teacher's decision. she said she believes that judges like to hear chopin for the substantial work because it shows many traits of your playing (since she's been on the panel herself many times) and that a chopin etude for the etude requirement is best (and some schools require a chopin etude anyway). to answer your question, I plan on applying to all the typical schools (NEC, Indiana, Juilliard, etc), maybe BU because i've been to the BU Tanglewood Institute, but also to a few florida schools like FSU and UM (maybe UF) because i know some professors there since i live in Florida. i'll definitely talk to my teacher again about the substantial romantic requirement though. would you recommend any substantial romantic works? i'm trying to get one around 15 minutes to fit the time requirements so that's another reason i chose the Chopin. thanks again!!


----------

